# Peak Week



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been cutting for about 5 weeks.

In the final week I'm doing a peak week prep, I was wanting to follow this (for the food and water anyway)

content://com.sec.android.app.sbrowser/readinglist/0724180121.mhtml

But I've been reading round a bit more and I've found this

http://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/rapid-backload-peaking-cliff-wilson-approach-pre-contest-dieting.html

and in this article the guy recommends a massive amount more carbs in the loading phase at the end.

I'm about 180 lb, roughly 10-12% bodyfat natty

I'm simply doing this to see how my body reacts, I'm not actually doing it running up to a show, as I'm currently not quite lean enough.

Any advice?

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

At 10-12% I really doubt you'll 'see' how your body reacts IMO.. More like 5-6% then maybe.. Either way, I think many overcomplicate it.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

So basically if I want to try see how my body reacts to it all. I'm going to have to do it as if I'm doing a comp all together


----------

